# Orange And Black



## apple320 (Feb 24, 2009)

Using up some of my ends and threw a Laban nib on this one.

Chris


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 27, 2009)

Your pen looks great!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 8, 2009)

Chris your pen is looking great from over here too!


----------

